# Cookie's Window Art



## michickenwrangler (Aug 13, 2010)

Now which one of these would you like?

Ducks! There's one for your discipline too!

I used to have the endurance one, then the car got totaled. I should order another

http://www.cookiesincorporated.com/windowarthorse.aspx


----------



## Bunnylady (Aug 14, 2010)

Betsy says, "They don't have one for me. Mini mules _rule_!!"


----------

